# Please Post Your Soundcloud Links Here!



## Daniel James (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I recently downloaded the soundcloud app off of the Mac App store and its really good for checking out new tracks, if anyone you follow uploads a new song it shows on the 'itunes' style track list.....SO ANYWAY I would love to get some new music in this thing so please feel free to post up your links here.

Mine is: http://soundcloud.com/hybridtwo/

Dan


----------



## TheUnfinished (Feb 13, 2011)

I love Soundcloud. I use it to host all the music ò ƒ   6‘2 ƒ   6‘; ƒ   6¦¢ ƒ   6¦ó ƒ   6í] ƒ   6í› ƒ   6õ! ƒ   6õ” ƒ   6ùø ƒ   6úv ƒ   7´ ƒ   7' ƒ   [email protected]© ƒ   [email protected]Æ ƒ   7E ƒ   7E¸ ƒ   7F. ƒ   7FR ƒ   7S ƒ   7S~ ƒ


----------



## shadoe42 (Feb 13, 2011)

Here is mine

http://soundcloud.com/shadoe42


----------



## tumeninote (Feb 14, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/briankim


----------



## Alex Temple (Feb 15, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/alexander-temple


----------



## RMWSound (Feb 19, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/rmwsound

-RMW


----------



## Ed (Feb 20, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/edwardbradshawmusic


----------



## Jem7 (Feb 20, 2011)

That's mine 

http://soundcloud.com/ugurdariveren


----------



## Daniel James (Feb 21, 2011)

Keep em going guys, im following you all :D

Dan


----------



## Daniel James (Feb 21, 2011)

Keep em going guys, im following you all :D

Dan


----------



## rayinstirling (Feb 21, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/ray-kemp/sets


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Feb 22, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/filmscoring/sets/action-adventure


----------

